# Hull spot- perfect circle



## SouthernAngler (7 mo ago)

What brand skiff ? Did you purchase it new ? Whats above that hole on the inside of the boat ? Is it an old transducer hole, bait well drain or something similar ?


----------



## ZisMe (Sep 29, 2014)

Think thats the spot they use to blow the hull out of the mold during manufacturing- doesnt require repair


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

2016 East Cape Vantage. Bought used. No idea what’s above it (no access). Not a transducer hole- has OG transducer on stern.

East Cape does vacuum infused- would it have this?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I think @ZisMe has the correct answer, i thought for a split second someone had jacked the hull up with a bottle jack,but if so it wouldnt be smooth as it is ,the smoothness of the circle leads me to think its transferred from the mold ....as ZisMe says 👍
Its your boats Belly Button 😋


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Yes most molds will have this to release the vacuum and ease removal from the mold.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

if so and they left it like that I would be surprised. that is ugly and has got to make turbulence. Kevin wouldn't leave that.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

💯 that’s what it is.
shit happens.
I’m sure they will fix it. A friend that does glass work as well. Just had to fix two new Chittums for the same thing. This rich guy bought a 12 and 2 degree. Then had my friend come out to do the repair. Which was two trips to let the gelcoat cure and shrink before sanding. Upon completion he refused to pay her the $450 they agreed on. And told her she would have to get it from Hal. Even that was not part of discussion prior.

edit: Confirmed Hal was a stand up guy and honored this guy’s deal. She had a check in her hand three days later👍


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

jonny said:


> 💯 that’s what it is.
> shit happens.
> I’m sure they will fix it. A friend that does glass work as well. Just had to fix two new Chittums for the same thing. This rich Boca asshole bought a 12 and 2 degree. Then had my friend come out to do the repair. Which was two trips to let the gelcoat cure and shrink before sanding. Upon completion he refused to pay her the $450 they agreed on. And told her she would have to get it from Hal. This lady is 62 and still works her ass off. This POS was the CEO of proctor&gamble for over twenty years. And is probably sitting on over a hundred million.🤬


If ya need help collecting for her just give me a call! 😉


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

JC Designs said:


> If ya need help collecting for her just give me a call! 😉


Thankfully Hal did pay her. But she should not have had to go through that of course.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

scrapiron said:


> So I was under the boat yesterday fixing the trailer lights and noticed this circle about midway in the hull:
> 
> View attachment 216973
> View attachment 216974
> ...


It appears to be positive from the pic. If that’s the case it can be wet sanded and buffed in a few minutes. If you need to fill it that would be more time.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I believe its recessed as i see shadow from 9:00 to 12:00


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

Yep there’s a small recess.

I’m in NC so East Cape factory isn’t an option. Any recommendations in the Raleigh area for glass work? OR is this something my inexperienced ass could do?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I wouldnt sweat it being its a Birthmark, if it was a actually impact damage that would be different...
Id have a glass guy Repair it when fishing slows down if it was mine 👍

When i bought my 22 DIY panga from panga marine it came with a quarter size place At bottom of stern that the gelcoat had obviously decided to stay with the mold, LOL I got Steve Gale At G-Finishing to fix it after panga marine sent the correct gelcoat "Sage Mountain" color ,steve does awesome work it looked like it had never happened....you need to find a guy in your area 👍but id fish till i found a quality glass guy with good rep !


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

It looks like a $200 repair tops labor/materials to do it right maybe a bit less


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

IMO...why worry about it...it's not affecting performance....someone called it a "birthmark"...I like that. Go fish!


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

Here is a picture of my Chittum's where they likely did the same build process. I've never worried about it.







I suspect it will look the same in 7 to 8 years like your boat has.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

Now how about starting a new post of show me your skiff's birth mark.🤣


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Rich11111 said:


> Here is a picture of my Chittum's where they likely did the same build process. I've never worried about it.
> View attachment 217009


Pull that green tape off that thing 😂


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonny said:


> Pull that green tape off that thing 😂


Dammit richard


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Rich11111 said:


> Now how about starting a new post of show me your skiff's birth mark.🤣


Why am i hearing a lil voice saying 'I'll show you mine if you show me yours"🤣


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

Silent Drifter said:


> Why am i hearing a lil voice saying 'I'll show you mine if you show me yours"🤣


Darn, I didn't hear that voice. I just felt proud to show mine. If you're to *_* to show yours I will understand.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

It looks like there was a void or air bubble trapped in the layup process and the vacuum pressure somehow “popped” it inwards away from the mold.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Flats Hunter said:


> It looks like there was a void or air bubble trapped in the layup process and the vacuum pressure somehow “popped” it inwards away from the mold.


Im going out on a limb here to say you was probably always behind in school 🤔 also due to not paying attention you got to show us yours before we show you ours 🤣


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Keyword : * IF*


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Silent Drifter said:


> Im going out on a limb here to say you was probably always behind in school 🤔 also due to not paying attention you got to show us yours before we show you ours 🤣


Lol, I don’t understand a word you just said. 

Ive popped lots of carbon fiber parts out of molds but I’ve never needed a recessed shape like that To help the process. Do you think it was intentional or a defect?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Flats Hunter said:


> Lol, I don’t understand a word you just said.


Thats the whole point of my reply you obviously haven't read the post leading up to this! We already decided its caused from the air line fitting on mold to blow the hull out,then we started cutting a fool about Birthmarks.....

You are late to class again 🤣

We are all just cutting afool dont take it negatively 😉👍


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

This was a funny read…
Yes, its the seal for hull and vacuum line. And yes we leave them. I’m actually proud of it and if you were one of the first to infuse in the country you would be too…
Nothing wrong and every skiff has it from us. glad to see others following what we do😁


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

East cape BirthMark like I've said ,your part of royalty 👍🤣...wear it proudly!


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

@*scrapiron now you, your wife and us jokers know!*


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

Whew! Thanks everyone (& East Cape)!

Now I know and will certainly let others know about this birthmark. But seriously- I don’t want to see Silent Drifter’s. 😀


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

so buy an 80K chittum and you get an ugly birth defect free. nice.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

devrep said:


> so buy an 80K chittum and you get an ugly birth defect free. nice.


No they charge extra for the Birthmark 🤣


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> so buy an 80K chittum and you get an ugly birth defect free. nice.


Who looks at the bottom of their boat long enough to notice shit like this? Pole that sled across some oyster bars...chicks dig scars and they make your hull faster.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

LOL Smack! The same fool chasing a trailer wiring issue (fixed BTW).


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

jonny said:


> 💯 that’s what it is.
> shit happens.
> I’m sure they will fix it. A friend that does glass work as well. Just had to fix two new Chittums for the same thing. This rich Boca asshole bought a 12 and 2 degree. Then had my friend come out to do the repair. Which was two trips to let the gelcoat cure and shrink before sanding. Upon completion he refused to pay her the $450 they agreed on. And told her she would have to get it from Hal. This lady is 62 and still works her ass off. This POS was the CEO of proctor&gamble for over twenty years. And is probably sitting on over a hundred million.🤬


And he probably can't hit a tailing fish at 50' with the wind to his back.

Entitled people are some of the lowest in my book. Good for him he has money, but don't treat hard working people like trash.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

jonny said:


> 💯 that’s what it is.
> shit happens.
> I’m sure they will fix it. A friend that does glass work as well. Just had to fix two new Chittums for the same thing. This rich Boca asshole bought a 12 and 2 degree. Then had my friend come out to do the repair. Which was two trips to let the gelcoat cure and shrink before sanding. Upon completion he refused to pay her the $450 they agreed on. And told her she would have to get it from Hal. This lady is 62 and still works her ass off. This POS was the CEO of proctor&gamble for over twenty years. And is probably sitting on over a hundred million.🤬


If hal didnt aprove it then it's not his place. It's the customers. I would lean the dang boats!!! 😡that's strait BS


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Dammit richard


Everyone knows you’re the Richard head around here 😂


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Silent Drifter said:


> Thats the whole point of my reply you obviously haven't read the post leading up to this! We already decided its caused from the air line fitting on mold to blow the hull out,then we started cutting a fool about Birthmarks.....
> 
> You are late to class again 🤣
> 
> We are all just cutting afool dont take it negatively 😉👍


Lol, doh!  That's what I get for not using my reading glasses.

I'll have to check my Glide tonight and see if I have the same thing. I clean meticulously and don't remember seeing it. Could be hidden by the bunks if it's there.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Mike Haydon said:


> If hal didnt aprove it then it's not his place. It's the customers. I would lean the dang boats!!! 😡that's strait BS


Yeah I need to make sure she actually did get paid. Now that I think about it when we last talked. She hadn’t been paid yet but I told her Hal was a stand up guy. And I would bet good money he would. From my third party knowledge Hal had told the owner he would reimburse it. That was my understanding. The owner was 💯 in the wrong it had nothing to do with her. That agreement if true was between Hall and him.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Damn it
Y’all made me go crawl under the East Cape at my shop right now. Just to see if it had one😂
And it does looks a piece of flat tape residue. It’s a 2012 and still going with no issues in ten years. I pretty sure you guys have nothing to be worried about 👍😂
Are y’all going to divide the comparisons into innies and outties?


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Guess I'm going under


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

jonny said:


> Damn it
> Y’all made me go crawl under the East Cape at my shop right now. Just to see if it had one😂
> And it does looks a piece of flat tape residue. It’s a 2012 and still going with no issues in ten years. I pretty sure you guys have nothing to be worried about 👍😂
> Are y’all going to divide the comparisons into innies and outties?





scrapiron said:


> Whew! Thanks everyone (& East Cape)!
> 
> Now I know and will certainly let others know about this birthmark. But seriously- I don’t want to see Silent Drifter’s. 😀




EVERY boat will have it and it will look as you describe. 👍🏻
And it makes me smile too😁


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Yep, just found mine! 

Almost dead center of the hull just offset from centerline a tad.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Never knew those existed.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For anyone that does repairs on fancy gear -or has customers with more money than is good for them.... We've all been there... Most are the nicest folks you'd ever meet and you'd love to have them on board - if you were just a weekend warrior and no money was involved at all. But there are one or two... and when they call back - no matter how long ago that really bad experience occurred... my response is "I'm busy"...


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Well this post has been a welcome change as we all know a LOT of post start out positive ,only to wind up a Chit show , this one started out as a possible issue only to find out if your East Cape has the Birthmark its a sign of a quality Build ,possibly adding to resale value 👍😉

Fun Fact : since this post started many east cape owners have spent More time under their boats rather than in it 😅🤣😂


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

👍
We could always use more positives one here


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonny said:


> 👍
> We could always use more positives one here


I’ll try harder jonny


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

My brand spanking new Evo has the same spot. I was under the trailer the other day spraying the hardware with some corrosionX and I noticed the same thing. Just figured there was a reason for a perfect circle there a different color than the hull. Glad you posted this now I know what it is lol!


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

rovster said:


> I was under the trailer the other day spraying the hardware with some corrosionX and I noticed the same thing.


That's how I noticed mine. I was spraying the trailer for corrosion protection. I just assumed it was part of the building process. Looked perfectly round to blame it on anything else.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

jonny said:


> 💯 that’s what it is.
> shit happens.
> I’m sure they will fix it. A friend that does glass work as well. Just had to fix two new Chittums for the same thing. This rich guy bought a 12 and 2 degree. Then had my friend come out to do the repair. Which was two trips to let the gelcoat cure and shrink before sanding. Upon completion he refused to pay her the $450 they agreed on. And told her she would have to get it from Hal. Even that was not part of discussion prior.
> 
> edit: Confirmed Hal was a stand up guy and honored this guy’s deal. She had a check in her hand three days later👍


Hopefully some reasonably bad karma is heading his way!🤬


----------

